# Curso de Electrónica de Escuela Radio Maymo



## ManuelB (Jun 14, 2011)

Hola a todos 

No se alguno conocéis el Curso de Electrónica por correspondencia que imparte Escuela Radio Maymo, con sede en Barcelona. He visto su página web y me parece bastante bueno pero antes de "lanzarme a la piscina"  quiero consultarlo y pedir sus opiniones.

Un saludo a todos


----------

